

Telemetry Data on All Satellites Orbiting Earth - seanwessmith
http://www.celestrak.com/NORAD/elements/

======
seanwessmith
Found this data set from reading SpaceX's public rebuttal to Intelsat's FCC
investigation.
[https://apps.fcc.gov/els/GetAtt.html?id=164950&x=](https://apps.fcc.gov/els/GetAtt.html?id=164950&x=).

------
GregQuinn
Travis Goodspeed had a nice hack using Celestrak data
[http://travisgoodspeed.blogspot.co.uk/](http://travisgoodspeed.blogspot.co.uk/)

------
jlgaddis
If this is interesting to you, you might also find the SatNOGS Project [0] of
interest.

[0]: [https://satnogs.org/](https://satnogs.org/)

------
unsignedint
This headline "Telemetry Data on All Satellites Orbiting Earth" is a little
misleading -- they are orbital elements. I looked for actual metric of
satellites that is remotely obtained (thus, "telemetry") like voltage, etc.

~~~
seanwessmith
Thank you for the correction, Orbiting elements would have been a more
appropriate title.

